# تصنيف خطورة الحرائق ... كتاب باللغة العربية... ماتريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (23 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الخامس من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

تصنيف خطورة الإشغال

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على nfpa 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448722.html​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة على هذا الشرح الجميل
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 سبتمبر 2014)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة على هذا الشرح الجميل
> ​


 شكر الله لك مرورك وتعليقك أستاذي الكريم ​


----------



## Nile Man (23 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير و وفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## مستريورك (23 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا مهندس رياض


وجاري التحميل 











هو الله له الاسماءالحسني


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (24 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخينا الكريم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## عمران احمد (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## hikal007 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassan elkholy (28 سبتمبر 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا هو الكتاب الخامس من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها
> 
> ...


*جارى المتابعه وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## hassanaiy (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## eng_m_fatah (1 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عوض بسيونى (6 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير .. مجهود روعة


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## fady1st (4 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله وجزاك كل الخير
موضوع مفيد


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (9 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (15 يناير 2015)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع ... ياريت أستاذ ترسل الجزء الثالث لكي تكتمل الفائدة


----------



## alzaher.bebars (15 يناير 2015)

*fire sprinkler installation*

شكرا لك على هذا العمل الرائع
1-ياريت حضرتك تجاوبنى هل طريقة التركيب فى الصورة صح ولا لاء 
2- برجاء الافادة ما هو الفرق بين pipe schedule and hydraulic calculation
حيث عند مراجعة التصميم لمقاسات المواسير بطريقة ال pipe schedule light hazard وجدت ان مقاس الماسورة ال cross main line 
يتغير وليس له علاقة بال pipe schedule ​


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 أبريل 2015)




----------



## medom (24 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lakdhar (11 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## qadisia (6 يونيو 2018)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مارس 2019)

بارك الله بكم وجعل أعمالكم زيادة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

